# Anybody ever used one of these?



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Just ran across this on the ol interwebs and wondering if anyone uses this? Spartan Water Line Slitter...looks like you still need a winch or something to pull it


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've used one. Worked well. We pulled it with an excavator.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use that rig regularly. I pull with my f350 diesel super duty. I get $2000 a pull in most cases. 

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I use that rig regularly. I pull with my f350 diesel super duty. I get $2000 a pull in most cases.
> 
> David


How are you pulling straight out the pipe and not up? Pulley system?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I would have never thought that this was possible if it weren't for this site. This post and past posts from Bulldozer i believe is his screen name and others as well. I would love to see that in action in person. Jetting too. I was looking through the pamphlet for the 2015 wwet show just recently for the first time, i am amazed at some of the equipment yall get to use. Cool stuff.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

We've used them a good bit. Especially for pulling under roads or even just to keep from having to dig up the ho flower beds. We've used it on old galvanized acouple times. If it dosent split it, it will just pull the whole pipe out. Which also works.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do you feed the pull line and pull through 3/4" galvanized main with 90 elbows? I have a job waiting for that if I thought it would work.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Never had to deal with elbows. The times we pulled through galvanized was under state roads. We would just dig on both sides of the road.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it says it will fish through a few elbows. I haven't researched it in quite some time but i would buy one without second thought.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Is the cable stiff enough to push through an old line or do you run something else through first?


----------

